Show HN: Humbot – Duolingo for science education - shafyy
======
shafyy
Hi guys,

I am the co-founder of Humbot. Our goal is to make learning a habit for more
people and increase the public understanding of science. You can get the app
for iOS and Android here: [https://humbot.io](https://humbot.io)

I appreciate feedback on every level and am here for questions.

Enjoy!

~~~
notheguyouthink
This looks interesting, giving it a try now. Thanks!

 __edit __: As an aside, i long for this type of thing for politics. There is
obviously a lot of complicated issues, but i feel woefully uneducated in
politics and it 's made far worse in a climate where News is untrustworthy and
politicians lie and slander without fear.

~~~
shafyy
Hey, thanks for giving it a spin! Looking forward to your feedback!

We've heard this from a number of people now regarding politics. I definitely
think it's an important topic to educate people on, but I still believe that
the foundation for most things lies in having a basic and solid understanding
of natural sciences. I would, however, not rule out that we add politics in
the future.

------
ganessh
I am bit confused here. I install the app on Android, the bot asked few
preferences and after signing up, I see two science articles on my screen. I
can't even bring back the bot to ask for more articles.

Am I missing something?

~~~
shafyy
Hi ganessh, Thanks for the feedback! The initial questions are not directly
related to the articles you see, they help us to better understand what
interests you.

Initially, everyone only sees two articles. We push new articles to your feed
every couple of days. The next push is this afternoon.

I understand that it's confusing that one only sees two articles without any
further explanation. I am working on a coach mark right now to clarify the
issue for new users. It will be available with our next release next week.

Thanks for the feedback, this is really valuable to us and I appreciate it.

Does this clarify the situation for you?

------
peternicky
FYI, the link you posted is for the HN post.

~~~
shafyy
Thanks peternicky for pointing it out. I only realized after submitting the
post that I forgot the add the URL. It wasn't possible to add it in edit mode,
and deleting and re-adding the post was also not possible. So, I figured the
best is to add it in the comments.

Maybe if someone from HN sees this: Could you add the URL to the post? :-)

